# Wie wurde dieser Schriftzug gestaltet bzw. kennt jmd. diesen?



## mR.fLopPy (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Also, ich bin (wie bereits im Betreff erwähnt) auf der Suche nach einem bestimmten Schriftzug od. Font, den ich auf http://www.fime.ch gesehen habe. Ich hätte ja auch den Webmaster persönlich gefragt, allerdings bräuchte ich bis heute Abend schon eine Lösung. Der gleiche Schrifzug wäre echt super, jedoch ein ähnlicher Schriftzug würde es auch tun. ;-)

Ich bekomme außerdem die Gestaltung von diesem Schriftzug nicht ganz so hin. Eigenltich sollte dieser Effekt nichts besonderes sein (von der Komplexität aus gesehen). Ein simpler Kontureffekt, wenn ich mich nciht ganz täusche oder sogar 2 (?), welcher ziehmlich gut aussieht.

Danke schon mal im voraus auf eure Antw.!

greets
floppy


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. Mai 2004)

Normalerweise geht das mit dem Ebenenstil "Kontur", Füllung auf "Verlauf" und Stil auf "Explosion". Da aber gerade bei dem Wort "Ice" die Kontur unregelmäßig ist, würde ich das per Handarbeit machen.


----------



## Lobi (3. Mai 2004)

Kontur - 3 px blau
Schlagschatten - helleres Blau - distanz/grösse (herumprobieren)
aber vor allem --> ÜBERFÜLLEN auf 100% stellen!

In Handarbeit würds viel zu lnage dauern oder würde zu unsauber werden.


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. Mai 2004)

Mit Handarbeit meine ich verschieden große Konturen auf verschiedenen Ebenen. Nicht mit dem Pinsel nachziehen oder Ähnliches 
Aber die Methode mit dem Schlagschatten ist eine gute Idee.

Btw:
Die Schrift kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, kann mich aber leider nicht erinnern ...


----------



## mR.fLopPy (3. Mai 2004)

Mhm ist dir echt gut gelungen.. Ok wart mal ich versuche alles nachzuvollziehen..

Das helle Blau ist die Kontur die 3 pixel breit ist.
Überfüllen auf 100% stellen und schlussendlich mit den Lichteinfall ein wenig herum spielen. Ok ich versuchs mal. Danke!

radde! so wie du das beschrieben hast, bin ich das auch mehr od. weniger umgangen (so zu sagen eine Eselsbrücke *g*). Ist recht vorteilhaft, allerdings umständlich wenn man den Schriftzug oder den Text ändert. Aber so hab ich es zu beginn gemacht. 
Nur ich versteh nicht wo man den Stil auf "Explosion" umstellen kann?!

Danke jedenfalls.. 

- Schriftzug fehlt jetzt noch. 

greets
floppy


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (3. Mai 2004)

Suchst du die Schriftart oder wie man sie weiterverarbeitet?


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. Mai 2004)

@ mR.fLopPy
Wenn du die Kontur über die Ebeneneffekte definierst bleibt sie erhalten, auch wenn du den Text änderst (Bild im Anhang)

@ ~SpArGs~
Ich hoffe du kennst die Schriftart. Damit würdest du auch mir weiterhelfen


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (3. Mai 2004)

Nein die Schriftart kenn ich nicht, aber den Webmaster 

Werd mal nachhaken :-]


----------



## mR.fLopPy (3. Mai 2004)

*gg* Ja das wäre echt super, vielleicht fällt dir der Name ein. Würd mich zumindest extrem darüber freuen.


----------



## Lobi (4. Mai 2004)

Ne ne... also Kontur auf 3 px und den SCHLAGSCHATTEN auf "überfüllen" stellen!
Nicht die Kontur!

Ich hab hier eine sehr ähnliche Schriftart auf shice.de gefunden!

Unter "D", Seite 4... "Deftones"

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja...


----------



## mR.fLopPy (4. Mai 2004)

Danke Lobi!
Wahnsinn.. also diese Schrift ist der anderen wirklich ähnlich. Bin völlig zufrieden! ;-)

Was den Schlagschatten betrifft, jup eigentl. hab ich das eh so gemeint. Sorry hab wohl vergessen das zu erwähnen. Jedenfalls ist es mir gelungen mit Hilfe deiner Anleitung!

Danke nochmals und vielen dank nochmals für den Schriftzug.

greets
floppy


----------

